# Leica New and Demo Riflescope, Geovid and Rangefinder Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Leica New and Demo Riflescope, Geovid and Rangefinder Sale*

We have brought in some New and Demo Leica Optics that we are offering at never before seen prices. This is your opportunity to get the highest optical quality Sport Optic for a fraction of the price you'd expect.
Quantities are limited so if you are interested please reach out to us, 516-217-1000.

*In no particular order:*

New Digital Adapter 3 #42304 reduced from $499.00 to only $199.99

New X1 and X2 Digiscoping Adapter #42331 reduced from $159.00 to only $69.99

New Digi-Adapter X Typ 113 #42333 reduced from only $159.00 to only $69.99

Demo Rangemaster CRF 2400-R #40546 reduced from $550.00 to only $449.99 (click the photo on the right to access the demo at $449.99)

New Geovid HD-B 8x42 Edition 2200 Binocular #40437 reduced from $2,799.99 to only $1,899.99

Demo Magnus 1.5-10x42 - L-PLEX BDC Non Illuminated #53330 reduced from $1,999.00 to only $999.99

Demo Magnus i 2.4-16x56 - 4a #54130 reduced from $2,799.00 to only $1,899.99

Demo Magnus i 2.4-16x56 - 4a with BDC #54134 reduced from $3,099.00 to only $2,199.99

Demo Magnus 1.8-12x50 - L-4a BDC Non Illuminated #54203 reduced from $2,149.00 to only $1,149.99

Demo Magnus 1.8-12x50 - L-Ballistik BDC Non Illuminated #54403 reduced from $2,149.00 to only $1,149.99

New Visus 2.5-10x42 i LW - Glossy - L-4a #56001 reduced from $1,999.00 to only $1,149.99

New Visus 2.5-10x42 i LW - Matte - L-4a #56104 reduced from $1,549.00 to only $899.99

New Visus 3-12 x 50 i LW - Glossy - L-4a #56110 reduced from $2,149.00 to only $1,199.99

Demo Visus 3-12 x 50 i LW - Matte - L-4a #57100 reduced from $1,749.00 to only $1,149.99

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Please follow me on instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

